# What is your daily GSD exercise routine like?



## DogBuddy (May 2, 2008)

I was wondering what most of you do with your dog for a daily exercise routine?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

My male is 17mo, My female is 8yrs w/ HD.

*AM* - I take both on a 1.5 mile (round trip) walk that ends up at the park where i let the dogs loose and they play for just about 10mins before we return home.

*Midday* - I take my boy alone for a 30 minute training session, then meet up with about 20 people from the neighborhood for a play group (most of the dogs are around the same age and get along great unlike my experiences at the dog park). this varies from 1-2 hours depending on my schedule and if I get there on time.

*PM* - Our night routine varies. If i take them out with me (in the car) then we stop at a park on the way home. If i don't have any meetings or appointments in the evening then I just play fetch with them (I have a long fenced in driveway which runs the full length of the property and they can run faster than in my small backyard)

And thats about it. On weekends or a couple times during the week - I take them to the beach or to my cousins house to swim in the pool.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Jesse male 6 months old

A.M. Walk on retractable 30 foot lead, healing on roads freedom in parks for 20 minutes and then end walk with a little play of fetch, meet up with any dogs in the park for some social time

Early afternoon: Walk on retractable 30 foot lead, healing on roads freedom in parks for 20 minutes and then end walk with a little play of fetch, meet up with any dogs in the park for some social time

Evening: Drive to a new place, park land, forest, lake, for walk off lead.

Different times of the day: Obedience training and playing in backyard, or in house

Wednesday are Different - At Doggy daycare for 7 hours and then in evening walk


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

at least thirty minutes of something, usualy I throw the ball a few times to get the edge off them, do some obedience, do some simple tracking/searches and then throw the ball until they start heading for the van, throw some more, water and then home


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

I got 2 GSDs, Cody is 2 yrs old, Brandie is 5 mths old.
Morning:
I walk Cody around the block in the morning OR I play ball on the yard OR every other day in the spring-summer-fall I take him running next to the bike, for about 10-15 minutes.
I play ball with Brandie in the morning and do some obedience on some mornings.
Evening:
I play ball with Brandie for about 10-15 minutes. I take Cody for a walk or play ball or both. I don't take the dogs for walks together on regular basis, since BRandie is still so young. I play ball with her a couple of times in the evening, and do some obedience. On nights when we go to training, I play a little with both, then we go to training.
I am very careful with BRandie since she is so young, I don't want to overexercise her and hurt her hips or joints.. Playing ball with her for a while takes the edge off, and she is calmer LOL!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I like to mix it up what we do so Morgan doesn't get let down . I won't push my 3 y/o twins in the stroller in the rain, snow or freezing cold. Weather not permitting, booda tug and ball in the basement for as long as she wants. 

Weather permitting when my older son is at school, we might stroller roll 2 or 3 miles in the morning. If I'm running late, we walk to pick Jimmy up at school, it's less than a mile but she loves waiting in front of the school for him, visiting with all the kids. If my older son isn't in school, we might hike or goto the beach.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh gosh, mine is all over the place. If it's nice weather, when I get home from work I take the dogs out in the yard and they play with each other for half an hour. Then they eat b/c they are very hungry (eat once a day). Then I eat and run for an hour, let them digest. Usually DH takes Coke for a walk during the day while I'm at work, so I take Kenya on a 2-3 mile walk for an hour in the evening. We also do training in the yard, or stop at a local church yard and train there. We do a few minutes of practicing on our agility obstacles each day. The dogs also play with each other indoors. Sometimes I road work Kenya gaiting with the bike, but honestly I prefer to walk b/c it takes more time and I get more exercise than biking her. 2-3 times a week I have some sort of training class or training group with Kenya. Since the club is so far away, we don't walk on those days, but I like to get there early and stay late so get more out of it or let her play with the other dogs there. Weekends we try to do more, like more play time in the yard b/c we're out there (I don't let my dogs outside unless someone is actually out there with them), go to pet stores, or go on longer walks together.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Morning (first thing in the morning) 1 hour soccer or frisbee in our yard

Either noon-ish or after dinner (depending on our schedule) 30-45 minute walk around the neighborhood just to see what's going on what's going on

Afternoon -- 1 hour of something fun and vigorous -- fetch or frisbee at the park, hike/trail run in our woods, tracking lessons. Wednesdays, he swims for a full hour in a full-size pool -- jumps in, swims to the shallow end, gets out, runs around, jumps in...non-stop for an hour.









Late evening (around 10pm) soccer with Dad.







approx 45 minutes

Camper takes obedience classes 2x/week, and does half-day ob training one day a week, but I don't count these as "exercise." They're great mental exercise. (He also works with me during the day in between morning and late afternoon exercise sessions). But he has to have intensive physical exercise as well.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

I take Shadow, 15 weeks old, for a 20 minute walk every morning, (kids to school), again 2 1/2 hrs later, (pick up 1 kid at school), and again at 3pm (pick up last kid at school). We also do training in the backyard throughout the day and at least 1/2 hr of him chasing a ball in the backyard


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rafi (young adult gsd x mal with HD):

--3 slow walks with Chama, totaling 1.5-2.5 miles, morning, early evening and late at night

--3-5 mile power walk. Sometimes it's on leash around the neighborhood and other times it's off leash on a walking trail. Sometimes it's half and half. That lasts 1-2 hours. During off leash time we play chase with each other and I throw his ball or kong. 

--Several outside play sessions with Kong or a ball. 

Sometimes he also plays keep away and chase with the kids next door.

At least once a week I take him to a park where he can play with other dogs.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Link is 5 months old and he goes any where from 4 to 6 kilometres in the late morning and then another 3 to 4 kilometres after supper.


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

AM: I take Yukon for a 25-30min walk around the neighborhood.

Noon: I take him for a 45min run off-lead along the river trail that is accessible across the street from our house.

PM: Another 25-30min walk around the neighborhood, ending with a quick game of fetch along the trail.

Weekends: We go to the dog park for a couple of hours.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Ozzy - 2 year old male

AM: 3 mile walk
PM: 3 mile walk

10 minutes obedience per night and agility once a week

Weekends always include long hikes by the river/park and playing HARD with a couple of neighborhood dogs


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Kukla (7-year-old GSD mix)

AM: 30-minute walk
PM: 90-minute walk, which includes about 15 minutes of obedience practice per night and at least 30 minutes of off-leash running (usually fetching a tennis ball or her cuz toy!)

Saturday: 2 to 3 hours of walking by the lakefront, always including some <u>vigorous</u> playing with her neighborhood dog pals

Sunday is obedience class day (only "potty" walks). Per instruction from our teacher, we are <u>not</u> to take our dogs for exercise walks on "school days." (It makes sense, really. As he's said, "I <u>want</u> to see your dogs revved up or hyper." It not only gives him a lot of doggy energy to work with, but it also helps him to teach <u>us</u> how to handle our dogs when they are excited.)

Guaranteed, after our 1-hour obedience class, my dog Kukla is tired! (She takes a nap in the car on the way home!) The dogs get a lot of <u>mental</u> exercise in class, and that can be <u>very</u> tiring!


----------

